# Is that silver?



## Hannibal Smith (Dec 27, 2010)

Hi,
i have a qustion:
Is there any silver in it?
The two contacts: Is that silver?


Hannibal


----------



## rusty (Dec 27, 2010)

It;s nice to have an inquisitive 15 year old mind exploring and asking questions. Your item in the picture looks to be a capacitor, It's highly unlikely the contacts would be made of silver but I could not say for sure with out performing a simple nitric acid test as described in Hokes Testing Precious Metals.

The attached picture of the stannous swabs credits go to Steve, you were directed to watch videos on his website.


----------



## samuel-a (Dec 27, 2010)

That's a fluorescent starter, as far as i know the contacts are either aluminum or stainless steel...


----------



## rusty (Dec 27, 2010)

samuel-a said:


> That's a fluorescent starter, as far as i know the contacts are either aluminum or stainless steel...



Your absolutely right samuel-a the device shown is a starter for fluorescent lighting, our new member would have learned this from using google along with the part number as I suggested..

http://tinyurl.com/2f6u34r


----------



## Hannibal Smith (Dec 27, 2010)

Thank you.
I have more than 100 starter at home. 
Perhaps there is silver in it.

Hannibal


----------



## samuel-a (Dec 27, 2010)

Hannibal Smith said:


> Thank you.
> I have more than 100 starter at home.
> Perhaps there is silver in it.
> 
> Hannibal



well, you are welcome to try and dissolve a sample in nitric acid.
When done dissolving, add a little salt or HCL and see what happens, white crystals will prove that there is silver in em.

if it is aluminum it will react very slow if at all.
if it is stainless steel then solution will turn pale green (if i remember correctly, please tell me if otherwise)


----------



## Hannibal Smith (Dec 27, 2010)

What nitric acid? %?

Hannibal


----------



## samuel-a (Dec 27, 2010)

35% will do


----------



## jimdoc (Dec 27, 2010)

Hannibal,
Make sure you read up on the safety concerns with your testing.
Either use a fume hood or do it outside,and don't breath the fumes.

You are better off just accumulating items of value while you read up
here on the forum and Hoke's book.And get all the supplies and safety 
items you will need.

Jim


----------



## Hannibal Smith (Dec 27, 2010)

Thank you Jim for the tipp.
I have all at home to protect me. 
I will make it outside. We don´t have a fume hood.

Hannibal


----------



## nickvc (Dec 28, 2010)

Hannibal please slow down, none of us here on the forum want you to hurt yourself , your family or the environment. Read all you can on here and learn safe ways to treat the materials, best methods for different types and how to test to know if your dealing with precious metals or not.
I don't want to kill your enthusiasm...... but rather that than have you hurt!


----------

